

Why python? - dypllo

i am not a blondie, but also not a hacker at all. why language soft is often written in python?
======
puente
As absurd as it sounds is basically, in my opinion, because it is really easy
to write it! That is to say is human readable! (E.g.: for element in list:)

Furthermore, is the time you spare with testing, compilation problems,
etc!What it could take you 1 hour with C++, you dont need more than 10minutes
with Python...

It has some problems though! Since it is interpreted it will never be as fast
and performant as directly compiled code! Moreover, the lack of type
definition can generate some unexpected problems during execution! For that I
have a trick...I just put a letter in lower case before the variable to
indicate the type to myself (s for string, i for integer, t for tuple, d for
dictionaries, o for objects and so forth)

~~~
dypllo
are there any features within python making it much better than others while
programming language specific soft (machine translation, dictionaries, etc)?

------
octopus
You can use Python for writing portable code between multiple OS, no need for
recompilation. Basically everything can be implemented in Python, in the
scientific community it is used mainly as a glue code, meaning you keep your
computer intensive tasks in C++ or Fortran and use Python for gluing the
pieces.

If you want to see more, check the python website:

<http://www.python.org/about/apps/>

------
hasenj
It's a dynamic programming language that runs on all major platforms and has
good libraries.

The code tends to be clean and readable.

(This applies to ruby as well).

